# Do you prefer condo living in Manila



## chris1025 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just looking into ideas and opinions:

Who prefers the city life and getting a condo to live in the Philippines? Why (or why not) a condo that getting some place in the provincial areas?

How does your move compare from living in your home country? <Snip> What's your take on this?


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

City living might be necessary for some, but I prefer away from the city for the following reasons. Way too much traffic, and no viable solutions in the near future. 2-4 hours waiting in traffic daily.
Pollution, drugs, noise, crime much more in the city.
I've looked at various condo projects, pre-construction, partially complete, and completed. I'm not impressed with the quality of materials or workmanship............or the 7+ years it takes to complete a project.
Promises are NOT always kept concerning all the amenities that will be built in the future.
The Association Fees are ridiculous..........this is just a scam to force owners/renters to pay for security, maintenance, and repairs .....that the management should be responsible for.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

And if you want, you can still live Close enough to the city, Manila especially, without living In the metropolis, and be able to go in when needed. Also the places like Laguna, Tagaytay , Angeles and Subic areas, or Baguio have more than enough stuff to do, if you don't want to live way out in the rural province areas. Lots of options. I won't speak to the cities and provinces south like Cebu, as not overly familiar w/ the options there. I've stayed in a number of condos in Manila area, and actually liked California Gardens, as well as some out in Eastwood City, But I can't imagine Living in the middle of the madness on a permanent basis, but if did, it would be out in Eastwood. I'm looking forward to moving back in 2016/17


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I lived in Eastwood City when I worked in Manila. For me it was the best option at the time.

Now that I no longer work here, I prefer outside of Manila and will avoid Manila at all costs if possible. I agree with George on all his points. Baguio is getting crowded and I would not recommend it. Tagaytay and Clark are getting popular. There are some new condos being built here in Subic.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

chris1025 said:


> Just looking into ideas and opinions:
> 
> Who prefers the city life and getting a condo to live in the Philippines? Why (or why not) a condo that getting some place in the provincial areas?
> 
> How does your move compare from living in your home country? <Snip> What's your take on this?




First of all Chris, WELCOME to the Forum...we are glad to have you join us here.

As for my personal preferences, I like the country life found in the Provinces but currently I am setting up an International Office for a Non-Profit Organization, so I need to be close to Manila...at least for a while. Initially I was renting a condo in a high rise building in Pasay City and it was OK but still the hectic city life scene as soon as you step outside the buildings main lobby. I hated waiting for space on the limited elevators all the time just to ride up to my unit. Anyway, now I have purchased my own new ground floor condo unit in a very nice exclusive gated community but it is not right in the middle of the Metro area...it is out on the edges of Manila, so not as hectic AND it is not a high rise condo unit...the buildings are limited to four or five floors only and it also has some single family units, (looks like a normal neighborhood back home), and a huge park and landscaped areas and three swimming pools and a basketball court, community center, 24 hour security, etc. This gated community is very nice and laid back and my wife and I love it here. Though we are still actually in the city, it does not seem like it because it is so quiet here and very laid back. I also have the added advantage of being here nearly by myself because more than 70% of the condo owners are foreigners and they all seem to travel back home a lot...so that leaves the place pretty much empty and private. Typically on most days, my wife and I are the only ones at the main big pool. The few families that do live here are in school or at work all day.

Anyway, I like the low rise condo gated community set up. We will eventually locate and buy some land out in the province somewhere and build our own home or remodel an existing home and probably rent this condo unit out for monthly revenue. This particular gated condo community where I currently live is within easy walking distance to a mall and shopping and all major banking facilities all less than two or three minutes away. The property is so big that they have installed walking trails and bicycle trails throughout the property, (about four and a half hectares). Outside the gate is a nice clean and relatively safe residential neighborhood with wide clean lighted streets. I like it here and it was a great choice for us as opposed to living in a high rise condo in the middle of town.

I also disagree about the association fees paid here if you buy a condo. I have owned condo's in the US, Mexico and in Thailand and "everyone" has association fees to pay for the joint shared areas, swimming pool maintenance, landscaping and security...the Philippines is no different and I don't mind paying these fees because at my location, they are less than $60 per month...and coupled with my condo payment...I am still living very well on a small budget! I have also been asked to serve on the association board so I can have an insiders view of what the true costs for this facility are. Nothing can happen that is not approved by the association by unanimous vote. So, in my opinion, the fees are fair and justified and necessary on the upkeep of your community.

Some of the biggest condo builders in the Philippines, (among a few others), are:

*SMDC* - small compact and high priced for working class urban living in high rise multi-floor buildings. Many of these projects are slapped together so quickly, I question the quality of the craftsmanship. SMDC subs out all of their work because they do not have an in-house construction company.

*DMCI* - more in line with private gated communities and constructed, planned communities rather than just high rise condo's and these units are much bigger and better priced. This company also has their own construction company and do all of their own construction with a very nice quality control department. I was actually impressed with the quality of the units.

*AYALA* - this is another big condo conglomerate but I am not really familiar with their units as I could not find any in the areas I wanted to live.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just an observation about condo ownership. By law only 40% can be foreign owned. Is this policed and what would happen if this 40% was exceeded.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Just an observation about condo ownership. By law only 40% can be foreign owned. Is this policed and what would happen if this 40% was exceeded.


Condominiums are the 1 and only real estate that foreigners can own 100%.

Just about everything else must be the 40/60 ratio that you mentioned. Probably some other exceptions, but can't think of any right now.

Buying a condo is 1 of options for obtaining a SRRV, in lieu of a large Time Deposit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

George6020 said:


> Condominiums are the 1 and only real estate that foreigners can own 100%.
> 
> Just about everything else must be the 40/60 ratio that you mentioned. Probably some other exceptions, but can't think of any right now.
> 
> Buying a condo is 1 of options for obtaining a SRRV, in lieu of a large Time Deposit.


Sorry George but you are wrong, condo ownership is also regulated by the 40/60 rule. Foreign ownership of the complex must not exceed 40%, yes you own 100% of your condo but it's back to the 40/60 business rules as most condo complexes are set up as a corporation.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Gary...............I thought he was talking about an individual condo, not the entire project.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

unggoy said:


> I3 hours a day of water service you cannot drink. Have to pay water trucks to come to your home to pump water into a 50 gallon drum. 3-4 days a week of power. Food is deadly. Bandits and snatchers. Kidnap-for-ransom. Terrorists. 20+ people in one jeep. Half a dozen or more on one motor-bike. 8 year old whores that will yumyum for 40 cents.
> 
> What can I say? It's more fun here


I think I asked you this before, where the heck do you live in the PI? I'd move to a different place.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

unggoy said:


> May I ask your immigrant status? May I ask how long you have been gone? Do you know if you are allowed back? Have you kept your status?


I have no status. I was living and working there before a good ways back; so, my work status for some alphabet soup agency covered my "status". I met my wife in 2007 and have been going back ever since, about 18 times total, and always tried a different condo and area most times when going back for up to a month. We are both in Seattle now and planning our permanent move back in 2016. Have been through Most of the family scams, drama and "emergencies" such that little hardened more now and more immune, But sure I have not seen half of the scams and emergencies that are in the playbook. Family is up in Caloocan and we'll likely live down in Cavite/Laguna/Tagaytay or Batangas, or down On Subic. After 30 yrs of being shot at, stuff blow up around me, pulling bodies out of rubble, held by crooked cops for money and too much time around death (all of that literally) I'm ready to sip a cold San Mig on a tropical beach while I'm still functional and have all my limbs.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> I have no status. I was living and working there before a good ways back; so, my work status for some alphabet soup agency covered my "status". I met my wife in 2007 and have been going back ever since, about 18 times total, and always tried a different condo and area most times when going back for up to a month. We are both in Seattle now and planning our permanent move back in 2016. Have been through Most of the family scams, drama and "emergencies" such that little hardened more now and more immune, But sure I have not seen half of the scams and emergencies that are in the playbook. Family is up in Caloocan and we'll likely live down in Cavite/Laguna/Tagaytay or Batangas, or down On Subic. After 30 yrs of being shot at, stuff blow up around me, pulling bodies out of rubble, held by crooked cops for money and too much time around death (all of that literally) I'm ready to sip a cold San Mig on a tropical beach while I'm still functional and have all my limbs.


Lol!!!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

George6020 said:


> *Condominiums are the 1 and only real estate that foreigners can own 100*%.
> 
> Just about everything else must be the 40/60 ratio that you mentioned. Probably some other exceptions, but can't think of any right now.
> 
> Buying a condo is 1 of options for obtaining a SRRV, in lieu of a large Time Deposit.



George6020 is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT...*condo's can be owned 100% by a foreigner* because I have done this myself along with countless other foreigners...I alone purchased and paid for a condominium unit and the deed of ownership is my name only.

It is my understanding that a foreigner can also own a house and/or a business but NOT the land they sit on. I have an Australian friend in Cagayan de Oro who has told me that he and his Filipina wife bought some land together and the land deed shows only her name on the but the house they built is in his name only and the property taxes and all other associated documents all arrive in his name as well.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> George6020 is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT...*condo's can be owned 100% by a foreigner* because I have done this myself along with countless other foreigners...I alone purchased and paid for a condominium unit and the deed of ownership is my name only.
> 
> It is my understanding that a foreigner can also own a house and/or a business but NOT the land they sit on. I have an Australian friend in Cagayan de Oro who has told me that he and his Filipina wife bought some land together and the land deed shows only her name on the but the house they built is in his name only and the property taxes and all other associated documents all arrive in his name as well.


Nobody said that a condo can not be owned 100%. What brought up the 40/60 comment was that a previous post suggested that 70% of the condos in a particular complex was owned by foreigner. This would be illegal.

Regarding owning a house but not the land. Yes you can, but how would you sell the house, or is it on wheels so you can take it with you.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've heard that foreigners can lease land for maximum 25 years per contract, then build house or other buildings on it. They truly do own the buildings, pay taxes..................but like Gary said, you might want to move it someday, because you will never own the land. If the buildings are permanent, then you just forfeit them to the owner when you leave............or die.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

George6020 said:


> I've heard that foreigners can lease land for maximum 25 years per contract, then build house or other buildings on it. They truly do own the buildings, pay taxes..................but like Gary said, you might want to move it someday, because you will never own the land. If the buildings are permanent, then you just forfeit them to the owner when you leave............or die.


And leases can be broken. I heard a story which I believe involved a filipino that leased some land and built a nice house with money from abroad. The land owner took a shine to the house as it was far better than his own and broke the lease and moved in.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> And leases can be broken. I heard a story which I believe involved a filipino that leased some land and built a nice house with money from abroad. The land owner took a shine to the house as it was far better than his own and broke the lease and moved in.


Horror stories like that galore .. we may need a separate thread for such real stories ..


And it's hard to say no when the landowner has sold it to somebody powerful enough to make you evaporate ..and yes it happens ...


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

I saw this Condo Hidden Fee warning on the local news a few weeks ago, it may be of interest to you.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/02/14/15/hidden-costs-when-buying-condo-units


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I lived in a condo in Ortigas for several years and really enjoyed having amenities nearby like restaurants, SM Megamall, Robinsons Galleria, etc. It was also a good location for access to EDSA and NAIA.

My asawa likes living in a condo because the guards really looked after us and our kids.

For stays of 6 months or so, I prefer living in a condo because we usually have lots of errands and stuff to do but when I finally stop working we're going to get a house; not sure where yet, but we have some time.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

unggoy said:


> Fair enough. You seem well trained for life here
> 
> May I ask why the Philippines? The US has many nice beaches. California, Hawai'i, Guam, Saipan, South Carolina, Louisiana, Texas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, Florida, etc. What makes you want to live in the Philippines again? Just my curiosity. I live here, but I am a strange fellow and can handle it.
> 
> If you make your big move, are you going to apply for a permanent status? Is your wife still a Filipino?


My wife is pure Filipina and still that is home for her; green card here US.. Happy wife = happy life. We both want to go and certainly $ will go much further there, plus want to explore Asia. Still hope to spend US summers back here when Seattle is perfect and raining there. We'll see, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> My wife is pure Filipina and still that is home for her; green card here US.. Happy wife = happy life. We both want to go and certainly $ will go much further there, plus want to explore Asia. Still hope to spend US summers back here when Seattle is perfect and raining there. We'll see, but looking forward to it.


I wanted my wife to live in the states for a few years but she preferred to stay here in the islands.
So rather than her going all the way there to live for a few years, I took an early retirement and came to the Philippines to live. Even after all these years we are both still glad we made the decision to live here.
Yep, cost of living is less than 1/3 of most places in the states and far less than that if considering California.

As far as places to live, I would not consider living in a city or a condo. We live in a rural area but still close enough to get to the city easily. Clean air, decent people, and a very low crime rate. That's the only way to go.


----------



## chinggayt (Mar 8, 2015)

Condo living is good if you do not want to bother with maintenance costs of a house


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> I wanted my wife to live in the states for a few years but she preferred to stay here in the islands.
> So rather than her going all the way there to live for a few years, I took an early retirement and came to the Philippines to live. Even after all these years we are both still glad we made the decision to live here.
> Yep, cost of living is less than 1/3 of most places in the states and far less than that if considering California.
> 
> As far as places to live, I would not consider living in a city or a condo. We live in a rural area but still close enough to get to the city easily. Clean air, decent people, and a very low crime rate. That's the only way to go.


Yeah, if I were a millionaire, I'd probably live on a grand coast beach house somewhere in US, but I'm just working stiff looking to make the most out of my decent amount retirement dollars there in "paradise"....Very thankful for this site as it's going to make things much more simplified in terms of knowing how to make the transition and all the ins/outs of immigration, banking, living, etc....Even the in laws! Figure we'll look at Subic, Cavite/Laguna/St Rosa, and maybe Tagaytay and Baguio. The cool temps of Baguio sound good, but sounds like getting more and more crowded and sort of hard to get to the other places I want to be able to go, as well as that mtn highway is not for the faint of heart! Might rent in a few different places to start and get the feel for where exactly will be the right spot. Would love to get my old house up in Kalayaan housing on Subic!...Ya never know.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Yeah, if I were a millionaire, I'd probably live on a grand coast beach house somewhere in US, but I'm just working stiff looking to make the most out of my decent amount retirement dollars there in "paradise"....Very thankful for this site as it's going to make things much more simplified in terms of knowing how to make the transition and all the ins/outs of immigration, banking, living, etc....Even the in laws! Figure we'll look at Subic, Cavite/Laguna/St Rosa, and maybe Tagaytay and Baguio. The cool temps of Baguio sound good, but sounds like getting more and more crowded and sort of hard to get to the other places I want to be able to go, as well as that mtn highway is not for the faint of heart! Might rent in a few different places to start and get the feel for where exactly will be the right spot. Would love to get my old house up in Kalayaan housing on Subic!...Ya never know.


Many many many avail in kalayaan


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Yeah, if I were a millionaire, I'd probably live on a grand coast beach house somewhere in US, but I'm just working stiff looking to make the most out of my decent amount retirement dollars there in "paradise"....Very thankful for this site as it's going to make things much more simplified in terms of knowing how to make the transition and all the ins/outs of immigration, banking, living, etc....Even the in laws! Figure we'll look at Subic, Cavite/Laguna/St Rosa, and maybe Tagaytay and Baguio. The cool temps of Baguio sound good, but sounds like getting more and more crowded and sort of hard to get to the other places I want to be able to go, as well as that mtn highway is not for the faint of heart! Might rent in a few different places to start and get the feel for where exactly will be the right spot. Would love to get my old house up in Kalayaan housing on Subic!...Ya never know.


Good Morning,

Just happened to see your post here. You already know Subic pretty well but thought if you're going to check out the place again as a possible place to live, a starting point might help. It might pay to check out the Subic Chamber of Commerce before you even leave there. They are there to help and they just might have housing areas to check. At the very least they will have ideas on costs and availability so you will have an idea if you're being over charged when you do start looking in person.


Jet.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Just happened to see your post here. You already know Subic pretty well but thought if you're going to check out the place again as a possible place to live, a starting point might help. It might pay to check out the Subic Chamber of Commerce before you even leave there. They are there to help and they just might have housing areas to check. At the very least they will have ideas on costs and availability so you will have an idea if you're being over charged when you do start looking in person.
> 
> Jet.


Great! Thanks Jet!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Great! Thanks Jet!


Very welcome and hope you find the right place in paradise to drop anchor..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If cost were not a factor... yeah I could see me in a condo. But it would have to be well maintained and rules enforced!

But if I were to live in Manila I think it would have to be a condo.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Just happened to see your post here. You already know Subic pretty well but thought if you're going to check out the place again as a possible place to live, a starting point might help. It might pay to check out the Subic Chamber of Commerce before you even leave there. They are there to help and they just might have housing areas to check. At the very least they will have ideas on costs and availability so you will have an idea if you're being over charged when you do start looking in person.
> 
> ...




This is a great source...I have personally been in contact with the Subic Chamber of Commerce and Jet Lag is absolutely correct...they have a huge plethora of great, current, valid information for those wishing to settle in the Subic area. Though my wife and I are currently buying and living in a condo in Paranaque City because of current business obligations, we are certainly not staying here for long and are actively shopping for an alternative site where we will eventually settle down permanently for our retirement home and Subic has a lot of what we are searching for.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> This is a great source...I have personally been in contact with the Subic Chamber of Commerce and Jet Lag is absolutely correct...they have a huge plethora of great, current, valid information for those wishing to settle in the Subic area. Though my wife and I are currently buying and living in a condo in Paranaque City because of current business obligations, we are certainly not staying here for long and are actively shopping for an alternative site where we will eventually settle down permanently for our retirement home and Subic has a lot of what we are searching for.


May I ask what sort of questions you asked them about and their answers?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Far too many questions and answers to list here but I ask them about housing options and associated costs, private schools for our children, colleges and/or university options for my wife's continued education, malls and shopping opportunities, cost of living projections per family size, recreational opportunities, flood, typhoon and earthquake info on the area, crime statistics, etc., etc. and in every case the Chamber sent me a lot of documents and links that more than answered my concerns...of course I also just took this as one opinion and one side of the story but the information they sent me was thorough and complete with lists and ideas.


----------

